# Iomega Zip et Mac os X !...



## McGil (4 Novembre 2003)

Mes zip 100 ne monte plus sur le bureau, mais iomega tools reconnait qu'il y a 1 zip, utilitaire syst aussi (reconnait même le nom du zip).

?????


----------



## ficelle (4 Novembre 2003)

je viens d'essayer avec mon lecteur usb, et no problemo sur deux machines différentes


----------



## talking (4 Novembre 2003)

Une constatation avec les produits Iomega

Lecteur de Zip 100 Mo et graveur Iomega 650 n'ont jamais aussi bien fonctionné qu'en n'installant pas leurs foutus pilotes!!!

Avec Jaguar, ces deux produits plus tout jeunes fonctionnent parfaitement (enfin dans leurs limites respectives). Je ne vois pas pourquoi si les pilotes sont fournis dans Jaguar ils seraient absents de Panther, mais va savoir?

Tu parles de Iomega tools, donc tu l'as installé (bogué à mort depuis le lancement, sous OS 8.1).

Par ailleurs Iomega devrait s'accrocher un peu à satisfaire ses clients, sans quoi il n'en aura plus beaucoup de nouveaux: aide en français d'une pauvreté sans nom, site labyrinthique, liste des produits absconce, détails manquants, enregistrements requis à tout bout de champ en vue d'envois de mails publicitaires

Syquest est tombé il y a quelques années en marchant sur ce genre de voie.


----------



## McGil (4 Novembre 2003)

Quelques petites précisions :
j'ai eu l'idée (rien d'extra, c vrai) de rebooter en os 9, et là, toujours pas de zip. je change de zip et ce dernier apparait sur le bureau... je redemare sous panther, et là, rien, ou plutot si : il me demande de rinitialisé le disque, mais je n'en fait rien; Je reboot sous os9 et le disque qui etait monté tout a l'heure sous9, puis pas sous 10.3 ne monte plus: merci panther!
 conclusion : mon panther detruirait un catalogue du volume le rendant illisible (et irreparable pour l'instant, magré drive 10 et diskwarrior) sous tout os...   chouette!  y'a pas de mise à jour firmware comme les dd en fw prévue ???


----------



## ficelle (4 Novembre 2003)

c'est peut être le formatage de ton disque qui est un peu foireux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



tu devrais booter en 9, recopier le contenu de ton zip sur le dd...
revenir sous panther, et le formater !
tu peux meme le reinitialiser sous 9, pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas.
mais si tu traînes des zip depuis longtemps sans les cleaner de temps en temps, rien d'étonnant à ça.
a+


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour a tous,j ai une petite question pour vous:j ai acheté des disquettes zip 100m pour mon ioméga sur le net,sauf qu elle sont formaté windows,est ce necessaire de formaté mac,car j ai un imac,si oui comment?

Bien a vous

stef


----------



## JediMac (15 Novembre 2003)

Si tu es sous 9, ce n'est pas nécessaire. J'ai longtemps tourné avec des ZIP DOS sous MacOS 9 sans ennuis. Si tu es sous X, ce n'est pas obligatoire non plus, même s'il me semble que la gestion de volumes DOS est plus capricieuse. Evidemment, si tu échanges des données avec des pc via tes ZIP, c'est obligatoire de les garder en DOS.
Pour formater les supports amovibles ou les DD, il faut utiliser Utilitaire de disque.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (15 Novembre 2003)

Merci bien Jedimac,ca comfirme mon doute qui en etais pas un.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












stef


----------



## lalou (16 Décembre 2003)

...Et c'est la 2ème fois que ça m'arrive 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 depuis que j'utilise des disquettes ZIP 250 MO formatée PC (pour pouvoir les utiliser sur les 2 plateformes, vu que les PC ne reconnaissent pas les ZIP formatées Mac, alors que l'inverse, oui)

j'ai un lecteur Iomega USB ZIP 250 et mes disquettes sont aussi des Iomega. je le trimballe entre chez moi et l'école (où y'a les PC...).
Je fais poutant gaffe de ne pas laisser les disquettes trainées à côté de l'écran ou de la tour (risque de démagnétisation), mais je dois avouer que je n'avais pas fait de sauvegarde de sécurité (sur CD)    
Je suis vert... Y'a toutes les évaluations de fin de trimestre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le volume ne monte plus, ni sur Mac ni sur PC (qu'il fait, en outre, planter!!!)

Sur l'iMac, un message d'erreur me dit:
*You have inserted a disk contained no volumes that Mac OS X can read. To use the unreadable volumes, click Initialize. To continue with the disk inserted, click Ignore.* 

Mais que j'"ignore" ou que j'"initialize", rien ne se passe 






Y-a-t-il un espoir, même infime de retrouver mes fichiers ?

merci d'avance.


----------



## MarcMame (16 Décembre 2003)

Attention avec la touche "initialize"... Cela a pour effet la destruction du repertoire de la disquette pour la rendre vierge..... et rend difficile, voir impossible la récupération des données


----------



## 406 (23 Décembre 2003)

disons que c'est pour la super fiabilité des zip que apple a arreté de les mettre dans ses machines. ce doit encore etre un problème de drivers


----------



## r e m y (23 Décembre 2003)

Personnellement j'essaierais DiskWarrior pour reconstruire un catalogue de fichier correct... à condition qu'un clic sur Initialise n'ait pas définitivement effacé le disque


----------



## Anonyme (23 Décembre 2003)

as-tu essayé de lire la disquette zip sous Mac OS 9 ? dans certains cas il est moins sensible qu'OS X...


----------



## Brunox (7 Janvier 2004)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma nana travail sous OS 9.2 et moi sous OS 10.2 et nous avons fréquemment des problèmes lors des échanges de fichiers que nous faisons à l'aide de disquette ZIP100. En effet, soit OSX ne reconnait pas la disquette insérée dans le lecteur et demande de l'initialiser ou c'est OS9 qui met le même message. Il ne le font pas avec tous les ZIP.

Il semble que la lecture sur l'un (sur OSX par ex.) entraine la non lecture sur l'autre (donc sur OS9).

Est-ce un problème de formattage à la première utilisation du ZIP?

J'ai aussi remarqué que IomegaTool avait tendance à boguer avec les ZIP récalcitrants. Il devient de ce fait impossible de les vider/formatter de nouveau.

Bref c'est le bazar et je ne comprend pas bien dou kes ki se passe lad'dan

Merci


----------



## melaure (7 Janvier 2004)

Je vous conseillerais surtout de laisser tomber ce vieux support obsolête. Achetez vous des clefs USB. C'est plus petit, ça contient plus, ca ne demande pas de lecteur particulier et il ne faut pas de drivers sous OS 9 et OS X ...


----------



## roro (8 Janvier 2004)

c'est constructif comme réponse !

à ma connaissance, il n'y aucun problème lorsque le zip est lu sous 9, X ou Windows.

De mon côté, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas utilisé mon lecteur zip mais le seul et gros problème que je rencontrais sous 10.1 comme sous 10.2 était une lenteur délirante avec les cartouches formattées PC. Je démarrais sous 9 pour y recopier les fichiers ! (pas encore essayé sous 10.3)

Dans ton cas, peux tu faire un essai avec une cartouche que tu reformattes Mac OS ? même si elle l'était déjà, ça ne coûte rien de faire un essai.


ps à l'attention de melaure : le lecteur zip usb fonctionne sans driver sous 9 comme sous X 

pps : je viens de voir que utilises iomega tools que je n'ai jamais installé. Pour le formattage dont je parle plus haut, procède par le  Finder.


----------



## Brunox (8 Janvier 2004)

je ne savais pas que l'on pouvait formater un zip par le finder... j'essaye ce soir et je vous dis quoi.

Merci même si ce n'est pas constructif parfois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










@+


----------



## kidcreole (9 Janvier 2004)

Salut, 
j'utilise quotidiennement une disquette zip 100 formatée mac pour échanger des données entre mon g4 sous Panther et un G3 BW sous 0S 9.2 : aucun problème.
Par contre effectivement, les Tools d'Iomega sont inutiles...

Le seul truc embêtant, c'est que OS X crée des documents commençant par ".nomDeTonFichier", qui sont inutiles sous OS 9.2


----------



## lalou (11 Janvier 2004)

Salut,

 <blockquote><font class="small"> posté à l'origine par "Brunox":</font><hr />Bref c'est le bazar et je ne comprend pas bien dou kes ki se passe lad'dan


[/QUOTE]

Si tu veux mon avis, laisse tomber les Zip... ou alors sauvegarde les régulièrement sur CD/R, CD/RW! Le mieux en effet (Melaure a raison), c'est les clés USB; Comme pour les zip, tu peux modifier les fichiers à volonté et ça tient ds la poche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je n'en ai pas encore, mais je crois que je vais investir. 

Personnellement, j'ai eu qques problèmes avec les ZIP. En plus, moi, je m'en sers entre Mac et PC...
Il y a plus d'un an, je m'étais déjà fait avoir sous OS9 et le mois dernier rebelotte sous OSX 
Du coup, je n'ai plus du tout confiance en ce support (pourtant si pratique pour trimballer ses données) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







.


----------



## kidcreole (13 Janvier 2004)

J'utilise des disquettes zip sur mon mac depuis 1999. 
Jamais je n'ai eu de problèmes. 
A mon avis c'est peut etre du au fait que je n'ai jamais utilisé de disquettes zip de marque iomega.
J'utilise des disquettes BOEDER que j'avais acheté en Allemagne...

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'utilise tous les jours une disquette zip formatée sous Panther en HFS+ pour transférer des données vers un G3 BW sous OS 9.2. : cela marche nickel.

Entre nous, ce qui a "tué" aussi les zip, c'est le prix exhorbitant en France des disquettes (meme de 100 Mo)...

Ioméga était trop gourmand.


----------



## berth (10 Février 2004)

Hello
Mon ZIP Iomega refuse de monter sur le bureau alors que normalement il le fait...
Je n'impirme plus non plus (message -2550 : "l'imprimante machin n'est plus dispo, veuillez vérifier si l'imprimante est correctement raccordée -évidemment qu'elle l'est- sous tension et sélectionnée dans le sélecteur").
J'ai juste un doute pour le sélecteur. Elle apparait. Je la sélectionne. Doit elle passer dans le cadre à droite ? Parce qu'elle ne le fait pas, ça...


----------



## Oizo (10 Février 2004)

Si le ZIP et l'imprimante ne fonctionnent plus, le problème vient de l'USB.

Est-ce que ces périphériques apparaissent dans "Informations système Apple" sous l'onglet "périphériques/volumes" ?


----------



## berth (10 Février 2004)

Effectivement le problème doit avoir quelque chose avec ca.
Hier soir quand je demande à "informations systeme Apple" les infos sur les périph et volumes, il plante tout simplement. Il ne plante sur aucun autre onglet.
Ce matin tentative suite à tes conseils : il ne plante pas et montre l'imprimante. J'essaye : ca marche elle imprime impec.
Je débranche l'imprimante pour mettre le ZIP (je manque de port USB faut reconnaitre). Tout l'ordinateur plante puis info system ne veut rien dire sur les périph comme avant.

J'en déduis que le ZIP pose problème, non ?

Pb physique ?

Que puis je faire ?


----------



## Oizo (10 Février 2004)

berth a dit:
			
		

> J'en déduis que le ZIP pose problème, non ?
> 
> Pb physique ?
> 
> Que puis je faire ?



J'ai vu dans ta signature que tu as un iMac et un iBook, tu as essayé de brancher le ZIP sur le iBook ? Si il plante également c'est qu'il s'agit d'un problème physique...


----------



## kidcreole (5 Avril 2004)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé Panther sur un (vieux) G3BW/300 sur lequel un zip Iomega avait été rajouté en interne (et qui fonctionnait bien sous Mac OS 9.2).

Or depuis qu'il est passé sous Panther, les disquettes zip ne montent plus sur le bureau.

Est-ce une mesquinerie d'Apple parce que le lecteur zip n'était pas un lecteur d'origine sur le Mac ?

Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## Wheeling (2 Juillet 2004)

Bonjour,

j'ai un gros souci avec un disque de sauvegarde ZIP 250, suite à un plantage lors d'un enregistrement d'un fichier Xpress je n'arrive plus à ouvrir mon zip, un message d'erreur apparaît " le disque inséré ne contient aucun volume lisible pour mac OSX pour continuer...."

Connaissez-vous un moyen pour que je puisse récuperer les infos sauvegardé sur le zip

j'espère qu'il existe sinon je suis dans la merde  

merci pour votre aide


----------



## lalou (2 Juillet 2004)

Salut,
Je crains que tu sois dans la merde, car j'ai moi même connu ce désagrément recemment et je n'ai rien pu faire sinon formater mon zip.
Apparemment tu navigues entre MacOS et Linux, est-ce que ni les uns ni les autres n'ouvrent le zip ou est-ce uniquement OSX ?
Parce que moi, j'utilise un lecteur Zip250 iomega externe pour transférer des données entre OSX et Win2000 / WinXP et j'ai remarqué un truc: Quand mes zip se sont retrouvés ilisibles sur aucune des plateformes (pour je ne sais quelle raison), la seule solution a été de les formatter avec l'utilitaire IomegaWare qui, lui, tourne sous classic. Et du coup, j'ai pu récupérer les zip, mais pas les données  . Pour ça et si tu es riche   , il y a ontrack.

Maintenant, je me méfie et je garde pas longtemps mes données sur les zip, je m'en sers juste pour le transfert et après je grave, c'est beaucoup plus sûr.
Et régulièrement je reformatte mes zip, non pas avec l'utilitaire disque, mais uniquement avec IomegaWare (en format DOS bien sûr pour la compatibilité Mac/PC).

Voilà, j'espère que mon témoignage t'aidera.
Bn courage


----------



## minkowski (29 Août 2004)

b'soir

Depuis qqs temps, mes zip sont illsibles et informatables avec mon lecteur externe Iomega, aussi bien sur IMac avec OS 10.2 que sur iBook avec 9.2 / X 10.1. 

Le formatage échoue (la bête débute la configuration de partition... vroom, s'éternise et à la longue recrache le zip !). Idem avec le pilote de Iomega (Tools) qui ne parient qu'a me conseiller un formatage avec vérification de la surface, impossible avec lecteur externe... Cool.

Les zip en question sont devenus également ilisibles et informatables sous PC. 

Et ma clé USB a subi le même sort, ilisible informatable et d'ailleurs même plus reconnue. 

Les zip vierges sont reconnus une ou deux fois, et puis plus rien. Les SuperDIsk Imation fonctionnent sans problèmes, les disquettes standards idem.

Comprends rien à l'origine du bug (je faisait régulièrement la manip depuis 1 an entre les trois système OS X, OS 9 et Windows sans problème aucun), et trouve pas de réponse à mon nivau (celui de la mer...).

Merci à qui pige.


----------



## Jc Milhet (23 Février 2005)

Salut, j'ai un lecteur zip iomega 750 usb, qui fonctionne sous Mac os X (10.3.8)
le lecteur est reconnu par l'utilitaire de dique et par le log. de chez iomega (iomega tools)
tous les drivers sont installés....
mon probleme est que le lecteur ne monte pas sur le bureau...
et que les disquettes zip que je possede (3) sont données comme protegeés....alors quelle sont vierges...


Quelqu'un aurait il une solution...???

 




:style:


----------



## lalou (24 Février 2005)

Salut Stook,
Est-ce que tes cartouches montent sur le bureau d'OS9 (si tu peux le booter, bien-sûr) ?
parce que j'ai remarqué que ce support qui commencent à vieillir fonctionnent mieux sur OS9 que sur OSX... Et la lecture de cette discussion semble le confirmer...
Moi maintenant, je ne cherche plus à comprendre avec ces satanés Zip. Je les formatte et les utilise uniquement sur OS9 et en utilisant uniquement le pilote Iomega pour le formattage. Cela m'oblige à booter et re-booter, mais j'ai moins de problèmes.

Si ça peut t'aider - ou te démoraliser :rose:...- voilà ce qu'on m'a répondu il y a qques années à propos d'un Zip250 qui ne montait plus


			
				albin a dit:
			
		

> tu est vraiment dans le m... car je pense que tu as du laissé ton zip trainer trop près d'un champ magnétique en clair d'un aimant d'un moniteur etc donc il a emdommager le zip entiérment ou la catalogue tu devrai essailler avec norton disque doctor sinon il faut faire appelle as des société spécialisé qui coute une fortune et qui ne sont pas sur des récupérer les données.
> a+



Si tu es riche :king: et que tu tiens absolument à tes données, tu peux contacter une société américaine de recupération de données: www.ontrack.com

Tu peux aussi contacter le support technique de iomega.
Moi, ils avaient été sympas. Ils n'avaient rien pu faire pour mon Zip, mais m'en avaient envoyé un gratis 

Voili voilou. a+


----------



## alex-vaise (27 Avril 2005)

mon EMac combo plantant qd je connecte mon zip jadis bien toléré par IMac G3 je veux sauvegarder avec des CD-RW mais impossible d'ajouter des données à celles qui y sont déjà !


----------



## golf (27 Avril 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenu
Quelle est ta version d'os ?
Quel est le modèle de Zip ?


----------



## Mel (5 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous!

J'ai un problème avec mon lecteur Zip250 USB Powered.
Il n'est plus capable de lire ma disquette habituelle et de plus, je ne ne suis pas capable de le faire apparaître "mount" sur mon desktop.

Je ne sais plus comment m'y prendre, j'ai tout essayé dans la mesure de mes connaissances.

J'ai redémarrer l'ordi, rien n'a changé.
J'ai utilisé le logiciel Iomega Tools et rien ne fonctionne!

J'ai même essayée avec une autre disquette et le problème reste le même.

Quoi faire?

Merci,
Mel


----------



## Mel (5 Mai 2005)

J'ai trouvé la solution à mon problème...
:mouais: 
Mon lecteur ne faisait pas apparaître sur le bureau l'icône de la disquette. J'ai alors fais toutes les étapes proposées par Iomega pour régler le problème. Ça n'a rien donné.

J'ai donc sorti tout mon lot de disquettes et je les ai essayées une par une pour voir ce qui ne fonctionnait pas. Finalement, sur 12 disquettes, j'en avais 2 qui n'e s'affichait pas sur le bureau et étaieient illisibles.
 
J'ai donc dû initialiser les deux. J'ai donc perdu mes infos sur l'une des deux, car j'avais des données uniquement sur une disquette.

Mel


----------



## alex-vaise (5 Mai 2005)

OS X 10.3.9  et le ZIP c'est IOméga zip 1oo  A +


----------



## Apca (5 Mai 2005)

alex-vaise a dit:
			
		

> OS X 10.3.9  et le ZIP c'est IOméga zip 1oo  A +



Bonjour, et bienvenu 

Juste pour savoir un truc je suppose que ton lecteur zip c'est un usb ? 

Si oui, sur CETTE page, tu trouvera le driver afin de le faire fonctionner sous mac osx.


----------



## golf (5 Mai 2005)

Plus facilement en français...


----------



## golf (5 Mai 2005)

A tout hasard, la page des pilotes Iomega...


----------



## bibiche (22 Juin 2005)

Bonjour,

j'ai une cartouche zip 250, le lecteur 100 de mon G4 la refuse, c'est normal ? elle reste 1 demi-seconde dans le lecteur qui l'éjecte aussitôt !
Faut acheter de zip 100 ? et dans le sens inverse, les cartouches zip 100 seront-elles lisibles par un lecteur 250 (sur PC, en plus  )
merci de votre expérience.


----------



## golf (22 Juin 2005)

Ben, c'est normal les cartouches 250 ne sont pas lisible par un lecteur 100, ce n'est pas le même format.
Par contre un lecteur 250 peut lire des 100.
Il y a compatibilité ascendante mais pas descendante.


----------



## bibiche (23 Juin 2005)

OK merci.
Je vois dans les différentes pubs qu'il est toujours écrit cartouche zip 100Mo - PC. Est-ce à dire que les cartouches ne sont pas compatibles avec un mac ? 
Comme pour les antiques disquettes 3'1/2, une cartouche Zip écrite sur un PC est-elle lisible sur un Mac ?


----------



## magicmimi (30 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai protégé une disquette zip par un code secret . Je m'en rappelle plus de ce code... comment passer outre le code secret.

et aussi un fichier.dmg  dont j'ai perdu le code ...


une , deux solution ?

jean-mi


----------



## alanod (23 Octobre 2005)

dimanche 23-10-2005

Bonjour à tous ! 

Je ne suis pas sur PC mais sous Mac OSX (Mac OSX 10.3.9, sur ordinateur iMac Power PC G4 (je ne sais pas si ces infos sont utiles pour vous éclairer car je n'y connais pas grand chose !).

Tous mes ZIP (ZIP iomega 100 ou 250 Mo) se plantent petit à petit !

Le message suivant apparaît à chaque fois que je veux lire un ZIP Iomega : "Le disque inséré ne contient aucun volume lisible par MacOSX. Pour continuer avec ce disque, cliquez sur Ignorer : INITIALISER - IGNORER - EJECTER".

Je clique sur "Ejecter" pour ne rien perdre, mais comment récupérer sur mon bureau les données de ces ZIP qui flanchent ?
Existe-t-il un logiciel qui permette cette récupération de données de mes ZIP capricieux, mais uniquement pour Mac (car il en existe apparemment beaucoup pour PC, comme d'habitude !)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !

AOD.


----------



## lalou (25 Octobre 2005)

alanod a dit:
			
		

> Le message suivant apparaît à chaque fois que je veux lire un ZIP Iomega : "Le disque inséré ne contient aucun volume lisible par MacOSX. Pour continuer avec ce disque, cliquez sur Ignorer : INITIALISER - IGNORER - EJECTER".



Ah!! Ce p..... de message !!
 

Je l'ai eu un paquet de fois, moi aussi  :mouais: 

Si tu peux, essaie sous OS9. Y a-t-il le mêm message?


----------

